

Tesco: Homeplus Subway Virtual Store (Movie - koski
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJVoYsBym88

======
jshort
It seems like scanning the items is a nice feature but not needed, especially
if you need to go to one of these scanning stations to order your food. If
there isn't a way to order directly from your phone regardless of location
there should be. Perhaps a bit more then most online stores providing a more
realistic way to purchase your food. When I read the title I interpreted as an
online virtual store. A more basic view of the products with a searchable
feature should also be an option. When you go shopping you most often buy the
same things week in and week out (milk, bread, etc) it would be pretty awesome
to set-up a rotating weekly schedule. If entire communities used this the cost
of delivery would be offset by the costs of maintaining a physical store.

------
kjf
Clever idea but if you're tech-savvy enough to shop this way using your smart
phone and QR codes surely you're capable of doing all of this online?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Did you notice the people happily saying that you could see the produce?

People don't trust some things without being able to see them, and food is one
of them. Being able to recognise that a particular item is the one you like
makes them happier.

Once they've used it a couple of times they'll be re-ordering without
bothering with the scanning, but to bring in first-time buyers, this is very
smart.

~~~
erable
Another thing that I'm sure weighed in positively (at least subconciously) was
seeing others do the same. On a singular device, the experience is very
individual, could be experimental, and feels like shopping in a box: a tiny
flat one, at that. Out in the public alongside others breeds a sense of
community approval and helps reinforce the legitimacy of the method,
especially as it is somewhat close to the original grocery shopping
experience.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Good point. Social approval really does help a lot.

------
qnm
What a fantastic idea! Cleverly bridges the divide between a bricks 'n' mortar
store, and an entirely virtual one.

I wonder if folk are more comfortable ordering from this pseudo-virtual store
than a fully online store? I would assume so.

------
famoreira
What a brilliant idea! The fact that you can see the product in full size as
opposed to scale down to a phone or computer screen makes a lot of difference.

------
mcdowall
Outstanding idea and execution, they should have product booklets commuters
can take away with them, simple magazine with smartcodes and shop at anytime.

------
eLobato
Truly amazing. It never ceases to amaze me how people in orient Asia are eager
to use technology in such an intelligent way. If this system were implemented
here in my country (Spain) I'd bet (and I'd win) that the revenue would be
insignificant and the vast majority of the ads would've been covered in
graffiti in less than 1 month.

Anyway TESCO please pimp my underground!!!!! ;D

------
instakill
Alternate uses with the idea?

------
sunchild
This is beyond brilliant. I want this.

